# Dirty 33



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

So here I have my recently set up dirty 33gallon(48x12x18) planted tank. With diy co2.

Used slate rock I had laying around to get more height in the back. 
Still going to put some dwarf sag to fill up the empty space in the front.

She is still cloudy and in the process of getting established. hopefully in a few weeks ill have some clear pics, and more plants.


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

a quick question, are you using regular black gravel on top and (play)sand for the substrate?


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

gravel,sand,organic soil. 


gofigure said:


> a quick question, are you using regular black gravel on top and (play)sand for the substrate?


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Trance, I hope my setup is as good as yours...looking forward seeing this in a month or so..


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looking good so far bud


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

here is my lotus. Sorry crappy cell camera.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

So I've added my fish, 9 dwarf neon rainbows, 7 neon tetras, pr of featherfin rainbowfish, and my colony of cherry red shrimp (though with the dark gravel they look more like fire red). Oh and a pair of neon blue guppies, which have just spawned around 30 fry that I caught and put into my breeding trap with more hiding in plants and gravel. So aside from being a tiny bit cloudy still she is all done. I was surprised how short of a time it took me to cycle my tank. About 3 weeks or just under. I used the bio wheel from my dirty 30 in the new filter. 

Will do a little photo-shoot tonight.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

did a little panorama picture of the tank todate. Few leaves melting, but they show lots of new growth underneath. talking about the blyxa. Ones in the back are bumping. rooted and growing new shoots. Rest of the plants are fine too.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Small trim replanted cuttings. 
Sorry for the kinda dark photo, camera is being weird.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Trimmed photo. 
Tiger lotus is finally getting close to the top of the water


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

*up*

updated pics


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Tanks lookin great.. Tiger Lotusses..? Are nice and red


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

*update January

Tanks a bit overgrown, so i'd thought i'd take some pictures before i trim it up. Plenty of photos. Tiger lotus has shot of runner finally. And i found a few small shrimp living in my filter. lol pad looked really clean for a month old filter pad. Good job shrimps! lol


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

some more pictures


----------



## TBA (Sep 30, 2011)

very nice what kind of gravel and light are you using??


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Miracle grow potting soil, play sand, medium gravel BA's. in that order.
Lights are now 48" and 36" t8's. Zoo med Flora*Sun (5000K High intensity lamp with peak emissions in the blue and red regions)


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

cut down from overgrowness.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

rescaped the middle with some lower-mid range plants. kinda a valley feel.
Sorry for the picture quality, cell panorama 

...And a pic of how my lights are and where the diy co2 sits.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

+very nice set up love the reds in your plants , thats what my tank needs 
good job like the use of the slate rocks 
look forward to seeing more


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

march update. Foreground is filling up quickly :L


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks great. I like your January set up better


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

*April update*


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

June 2012 update


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

nice job..! everything is grown in and looking good..

what is the plant at the front? I cant tell is it hygro?


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

THanks, it's ceratopteris something??? lol


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice! I like the lush overgrown look! 

I have never used organic potting soil as substrate.... Do you find it messy to work with when u rescape/ move plants around?


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

looks great. I like the june pict.... nice and full. what kind of filter are you running on that ?


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm running a small 30 gal power filter. 
It's overgrown because I haven't had time to give it a proper trim. The tiger lotus needs a huge trimming. it's got about 6 runners growing strong and tall. 
And yes it is pretty messy once you start to rip up plants and roots. So I don't do it on this one. only a trim here and there to control the growth.
Ill be posting up some better pictures once I get some free time this weekend.

Thanks guys.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

New inhabitant. More pics to come soonish.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

update November.

Trimmed Lotus and moved a Runner to the right site.
Took out ludwigia and put in more ferns on the back right.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Feb 1st popping


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Great tank! Beautiful lush growth right from the start. I enjoyed seeing the tank progress over the year through your pictures.

Greg


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

So it looks like I'll be shutting down the 33. Hasn't been growning as well as she used to. I think it has something to do with the soil. Probably all used up. W/E time to focus on the 6ft 118Gal  Post to come about that build.

Here some pics; few months back and today - Tiger still looks nice.


----------

